# Got it painted



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't seen it for myself yet because I'm at school doing my residency. But I'm liking what I see so far


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice! I like the stripes, they look factory; are they??


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

No I have a really good body guy that hooked them up. I had vinals on there for about 5 years and they were coming to the end of their life. They were pealing in the front and bubbling in the back.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

*More pixm*

More pix


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

*More*

More


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Once I get home and actually see the car ill take some better pictures


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, I'm liking it!! :cheers


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I finally found the time to do a complete detailing on it. 

1. Wash
2. Clay
3. Fine cut compound
4. Glaze
5. Polish
6. Wax
7. Sealant

I'm really happy with how good it turned out. My wheels need a little attention but right now I'm way to tired to get to them.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

And here is my BMW.

I know the wheels are bad on this one too. But after doing the same steps on both cars I'm a little wore out.


----------

